
NY State Wants to Ban Sex Offenders from Playing Pokemon Go - AWildDHHAppears
http://reason.com/blog/2016/08/01/new-york-wants-to-ban-sex-offenders-from
======
AdmiralAsshat
Is our end-goal here to make sex offenders' lives so miserable that they'll
commit suicide? Because honestly, that's where these laws are going. They've
already made it nearly impossible for these people to hold a job, to have any
kind of social life, and to restrict their access to social media.[0] The
direction seems to be going into the direction of stopping them from having
any kind of online presence, as well.

In which case, if we as a collective society have decided that these people
are unworthy of having a livelihood, any kind of social connection, or indeed
any kind of recreational activity, based on the belief that one of these
_might_ aid in the prevention of further sex crimes, why don't we go ahead and
kill them? It would be far more humane than what we're doing now.

[0][https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/governor-cuomo-directs-
depa...](https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/governor-cuomo-directs-department-
corrections-and-community-supervision-restrict-sex-offenders)

